# VW Phaeton or Chrysler 300C



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Had a couple of things happen over the past few weeks which have made me realise that life really can be far too short and that I'm not as young as I'd like to think I am.

If something I'm working on goes to plan (touch wood) then I'm going to treat myself to a bit of a luxury car. 

The two I have been looking at are:

1. VW Phaeton and 
2. Chrysler 300C

I should be able to look for something between £12,000 and £15,000 (with finance) and both will be diesels with very little town/city driving expected.

If anyone has any experience/knowledge of either one then please feel free to post what you know, be it good, bad or indifferent.

Thanks in advance folks.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Never liked 300c. Cheap leather and surprisingly small inside. I would go phaeton diesel from your two cars.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Phaeton - end of

Built with Piechs obsessive level of attention to detail - magnesium cantilever boot hinges for example

VS.

American built with out of date E Class hardware


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Phaeton any time, 300c is very cheaply made hence why it was so cheap when new.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

VW out of those two


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

300c - I wouldn't class as luxury.

You said treat yourself ,= Phaeton, have you seen the factory where they are built - epic!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Be stupid not to get a phaeton


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Phaeton, end of.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Those two, the phaeton


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Phaeton. Bentley with a VW badge at Skoda prices right now.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

phaeton and not just because i work for vw/audi they are the better car buy far as i have driven both


----------



## johny5 (Mar 8, 2006)

Phaeton every time


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

One is a cheap suit and the other is rather classy (and not flash). Would a Passat CC be worth a look? They don't look massively different and I appreciate the Passat CC is mechanically not too different to a VW Golf but would be cheaper to run.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Phaeton. Nicer looking, and not American.
Although I'd pick a C6 over a Phaeton


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Teddy said:


> One is a cheap suit and the other is rather classy (and not flash). Would a Passat CC be worth a look? They don't look massively different and I appreciate the Passat CC is mechanically not too different to a VW Golf but would be cheaper to run.


Parts are also sooooooo much cheaper


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Teddy said:


> One is a cheap suit and the other is rather classy (and not flash). Would a Passat CC be worth a look? They don't look massively different and I appreciate the Passat CC is mechanically not too different to a VW Golf but would be cheaper to run.


Now there's an idea. The CC is just as classy and quality as the Phaeton but in a smaller package. The ride might not be just as smooth though, the Phaeton feels like its floating on air.

The Phaeton seems like great value on the used market but will continue to shed its value rapidly and will be harder to shift on. Although running costs may not be an issue for you in which case the Phaeton wins, the V6 tdi is much more refined than the CC's four pot.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It's a shame you can't have the Sopranos, scare you from half a mile away look of the 300, with the build of the Phaeton. With that in mind, a running car without the striking presence, is more useful than a garage ramp ornament.


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Here you go..Just to show how much care & precise engineering goes into it's production :thumb:






You might want to fast forward the first minute or so..:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

For me this is the easiest decision there can be, the VW every single time !

I would go as far as to say that this is so one sided it's scarcely even a "choice" !


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

I do love the Phaeton. Makes such a refreshing change to have a really high quality car without the 'please look at me I'm doing better than you' looks of other cars. Such great understated style. Less really is more!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

wayne_w said:


> Here you go..Just to show how much care & precise engineering goes into it's production :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit like the old Rover factory at Longbridge lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Phaeton meth,no brainer for me mate.My pal's dad's got one,great car.It's in a totally different league than that chrysler.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Pheaton! Wow what a car. I remember seeing it in a VW brouchure years ago and thinking bloody luxery barge! Looked awesome, good spec. Then I saw the price. 

In all the years since I have seen 2 on the road, it may well have been the same one again. Never thought to look for one second hand but I cant imagine there would be many to choose from especially at that price. Having said that I am off to find one lol. 

The 300 doesn't cut it for me. Its a poor mans bently wanna be. A lot of the local wedding car and hire companies have them to accompany a better car as they look the part. Not very comfy though. IMO.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Have you driven both or even sat inside? It will take roughly 0 seconds for you to decide. The pheaton is an astonishing car which feels so solid and v comfortable.

Also comparing it to a cc (which im a big fan of) is just not fair on the cc. Totally different leagues!


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Only you can decide what you like, but for me it must be the Phaeton :thumb:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

No contest :argie:

Phaeton


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Phaeton certainly!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Think that is fairly **********.. Not a lot of love for the hearse... sorry 300c.

Oh, and yes Phaeton with out even having to consider it... :thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

svended said:


> Phaeton. Bentley with a VW badge at Skoda prices right now.


.......x2. No brainer.:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

VW STEVE. said:


> .......x2. No brainer.:thumb:


agreed a very capable car, but expect Bentley repair costs.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses thus far folks.

Bearing in mind I've been riding around on a scooter since being made redundant in July 2011, anything with a roof on makes it a luxury vehicle to me :-D.

I've had a drive of a 300C and really liked it: it was only when I was having a look at others in the same sort of price range (A8s and Phaetons) that I realised my initial impression on the 300C might not be 100% objective.

Off to look at some Phaetons then.


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

A work colleague of mine has the 300 which she bought new in 2007 and she regrets it every day. The initial cost was huge and I've never seen repair costs like it. She spends at least 2k a year replacing everything as it fails including a headlight (twice) at £800 a pop!
Don't even consider getting one mate.
Hope this helps,

Andy


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I see above the mention of an A8.

Personally I'd have one of these in 3.0TDi Quattro format over the VW, just think the interior looks better and they are very good prices too with some great options on certain models.

15K would get you a very nice one. Spend 14K and get a good warranty on one with the change. I think (you can with BMW) buy an Audi warranty if the car has full Audi service history, so that might be worth looking at.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

It's crazy what kind of cars you can get for less than £5k even!

Fully loaded a8's
Immaculate 7 series
Phaetons

Etc



Who cares if they are old. Absolute bargains!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Phaeton, but has to be the 5.0 v10 TDi


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

cdti_sri said:


> Phaeton, but has to be the 5.0 v10 TDi


He said treat himself not bankrupt himself:thumb:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

robertdon777 said:


> He said treat himself not bankrupt himself:thumb:


:lol: too right. Lovely engines but on the motorway it'd look like the rev counter and the fuel gauge were having a race.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> He said treat himself not bankrupt himself:thumb:





Method Man said:


> :lol: too right. Lovely engines but on the motorway it'd look like the rev counter and the fuel gauge were having a race.


I think you would be surprised...

The 3.0 diesel gets 39.2mpg

the 5.0 gets 33.2mpg

Not a great deal in it for the extra 2 litres and 4 cylinders...

Currently looking at the big VW's as well.... they all seem to have black leather mind you... which I really hate! :lol:

:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> It's crazy what kind of cars you can get for less than £5k even!
> 
> Fully loaded a8's
> Immaculate 7 series
> ...


+ Mercedes S Class or CLS

Lot's of choice available, worth having some test drives of some of the other cars mentioned as well as the Phaeton and 300C.


----------

